# Devils Flight



## Zapius

Composer: Jacob Bank (Me)
Arrangement: Jacob Bank (Me)

I honestly don't know how to class this composition - but other places it has been rated as of having a unique sound.
The music is performed by a VSTi plugin for Cubase SX3 (which I'm hoping to expand soon) - there's no set scale and some of the sections of this composition may sound earpeircing to those who are fans of clean and crisp melodic or harmonic peices. But those sections are the sole reason for the naming of this composition.

Instrumentation:
10 1st violins.
8 2nd violins.
8 violas.
5 Contrabass'/Doublebass'.
Timpani and cymbals.

Devils Flight
lo-fi URL: http://www.soundclick.com/util/getplayer.m3u?id=4111395&q=lo
hi-fi URL: http://www.soundclick.com/util/getplayer.m3u?id=4111395&q=hi

This is my very first orchestral composition ever.


----------

